# California MECA judges needed



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I was asked at CES to possibly head up getting MECA started out here. I talked to Steve today and understand the upfront costs I would need to absorb to get the ball rolling. If you are intersted in becoming a MECA judge and would be willing to do the training shoot me a pm. MECA judges are paid for their time (not alot) and if there is enough interested I think I will pursue this. Give me a shout if your interested.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, so far only one guy thinking he might be interested. This is sad to me. I would need to front $2000+ out of my pocket just to get MECA out here and with this kind of interest my money best stay in my pocket.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Wish I was closer! 

MECA is a CLUB. Folks come, hang out, check out all the goodies in the cars, awards are given out, everyone goes to have a fat steak together after. It is about improving EVERYONE'S systems.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Wish I was closer!
> 
> MECA is a CLUB. Folks come, hang out, check out all the goodies in the cars, awards are given out, everyone goes to have a fat steak together after. It is about improving EVERYONE'S systems.


This is sounding more and more interesting, what is MECA?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome to MECA!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

As you can see MECA is a serious org. but also even attracts the the kids to events. Can it get much better than that? Who hasnt wanted to build a 140db powerwheel?


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

I love the idea of MECA in Cali..... great organization..... We definately need judges.... Id volunteer but with me working for a manufacture... well ... IMO thats a big NO NO.....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> We definately need judges.... Id volunteer but with me working for a manufacture... well ... IMO thats a big NO NO.....


I would trust you to be objective when Judging a car.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd be willing to be a judge, but I would be limited to events in Central to NorCal due to my work schedule. SoCal isn't as easy to get down to as it used to be.

Zach


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I have more time on my hands now. Count me in.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I think I have more time on my hands now. Count me in.


You would make a good judge; you've got good ears.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

i am interested too, but its hard for me to commit 100% as work may require me to travel a lot towards the middle of the year.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm very instrested in the judges training also


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok sounds like this might take off. I am really looking for jusdges spread through out the state to make this a go. At LEAST 8 vaious guys that can make the commitment before I pursue this further. Thanks to everyone for the support and interest.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Ok sounds like this might take off. I am really looking for jusdges spread through out the state to make this a go. At LEAST 8 vaious guys that can make the commitment before I pursue this further. Thanks to everyone for the support and interest.


It seems that you have a pretty good geographical spread so far. If you can get a few more committed people then it sounds like you'd be off and running to me. 

The next question is going to be, where/when would judge training be held?

Zach


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

no time frame or training city as of yet. Believe it or not but roughyl $3000 would be needed even before we could even get the first show started. As you can imagine, that much $$$ of my own without dedicated and comitted judges would be hard for me to swallow up front. I really feel there is a need a desire for people to start competing here in the west and I will make the commitment if I see a folowing.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I hear you bro. Let me know what I can do to help as the time starts drawing closer.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I really feel there is a need a desire for people to start competing here in the west and I will make the commitment if I see a following.



It would nice, we do have some really great cars here on the West coast.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Aubrey,

It's great to hear that you guys are trying to give MECA a go in California. I really enjoyed meeting you and Fred at the MECA finals. It was great that you guys came all the way to Nashville just to check out MECA.

Last year was my first year competing in MECA, but I have to say that it is a great organization. It has something for everyone -- SPL, SQ, install, etc. Most people seem genuinely interested in helping out other competitors and there doesn't seem to be the petty crap you hear about in most organizations.

I hope you guys are successful and bring some cars to Tennessee for the finals in October.


Mike Bayler.
Team Zapco/Team Wild Bills
2005 Ford Ranger - Kenwood/Zapco/Rockford Fosgate


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mike you were one of those guys I will remember forever....not cause I like you  but cause you are using RF drivers with passives and still sounded phenominal. 













































ok I do like you.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

i would be interested in more info....my work schedule may be prohibitive, however.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Hope that it works out!


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm interested as well!


----------

